# Sucker Punch Takes Cheap Shot at Xbox 360



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sucker Punch Takes Cheap Shot at Xbox 360*
10/05/2010 Written by Cameron Teague










Watch out Microsoft, it looks like developer Sucker Punch has brought out the cheap shots and are aiming them at the power of the 360. In fact, they claim that the 360 cannot even match 50% of the capabilities present within the PS3.

Speaking with CVG, Designer at Sucker Punch Darren Bridges had this to say about the PS3 and 360 comparison:*“For Infamous 1 we were only using 20/25% of the power, now we’re hovering over 50/60% of the power. When we say it probably couldn’t be done on the other console, we’re talking strictly horsepower. Maybe it can be, but we just don’t feel like the other console has the horsepower to carry this off.”*​When Bridges was asked where the power of the cell was eclipsing the 360, he responded with this:*“Well, yeah. Yeah. I mean we’re still a way away from launching so we’re probably going to throw more stuff on that Cell processor. So yeah… Do you think [Xbox 360] could pull off Uncharted 2? Everyone’s comparing us to Uncharted 2, so if you think you can make Uncharted 2 on Xbox then OK maybe you can make Infamous 2 on Xbox.”*​So there you have it, agree or disagree?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yawn, how about trying to make a name for yourself by making really good games


----------

